# Modern Arnis Minute #15 - The difference between using Edged ans Impact Weapons



## James Miller (Apr 1, 2013)

[h=1]Modern Arnis Minute #15 - The difference between using Edged ans Impact Weapons[/h]






[h=1][/h]


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2013)

I find that in playing with the sticks with people from blade-focused FMAs, they often say it's just the same but often end up surprised!


----------



## DennisBreene (Apr 1, 2013)

arnisador said:


> I find that in playing with the sticks with people from blade-focused FMAs, they often say it's just the same but often end up surprised!


We frequently grab a blade to analyze a technique we've practiced with the stick.  It can tell you a lot about how you don't want to place your hands in a hurry.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 2, 2013)

I think Datu Tim's point is good, but it is an over generality.  In historical blade training manuals there are lots of references to blocking with the edge.  The most direct correlations to Filipino sword work would be historical saber, and those manuals in particular have specific mention of it as do some broadsword manuals.  

Sure that isn't Filipino sword work, but I would challenge anyone to find a consistent trend in FMA sword training that shows that they generally do it in X manner.  To say that if someone doesn't know what they are talking about because they show edge blocking, well that is a bit ignorant.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 2, 2013)

I thought his point was more about people who claim there is no difference, sword or stick--which I've heard all too often.


----------

